# Toro 421 help



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I was given a Toro 421 model 38010 in real great condition and looks hardly used but has been sitting for a while BUT all gas was drained, Now the issue, All the Tecumseh engines have had the tube with the oil cap sticking up in front of the engine, This does not nor has the place for one but has a small oil cap to fill it on the left front of the engine but no dip stick there. Looked up parts and it looks as though there isn't supposed to be a dipstick on the cap. So how do you check the oil level on this thing?








where the dipstick tube is on the HS50








a HS50 dipstick tube for reference








model number (ignore the grass LOL I was cutting the lawn before I put this away so got a little greenery on it)









And under the engine section is the plug (Part 25) which has no dipstick on it.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/to...snowthrower-parts-c-121776_121777_123462.html


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I believe you fill the oil until the level is just to the bottom edge of the threads of that plug hole. Also, make sure that plug is tightened up after so it doesn't vibrate out and let your oil spill.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

You are correct, I found a manual for the 421 from 1981 and it has the dipstick in the manual but then I found another that says 421 1980 and all is the same EXCEPT the oil section (at least the same that I had found but could be more) The 1980 version says fill until over flowing from filler hole then replace cap, Then wipe up any spilled oil so I guess i see why they added a dip stick LOL too much spilled oil but none the less I have the manual and will save this for who ever may buy it. this thing is in nice shape although I think it may have been refurbished at some point because there are service center stickers all over it and a little red overspray paint on the muffler but none the less they did a nice job because all paint looks original and in good shape. One thing I did find odd was the 521 and 3521 I have both have the drum augers on them but this one has a standard auger so I wonder if they are original? will try to get a few pics after I clean it up a little better.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

skutflut said:


> I believe you fill the oil until the level is just to the bottom edge of the threads of that plug hole. Also, make sure that plug is tightened up after so it doesn't vibrate out and let your oil spill.


Back in the day before they started putting dipsticks on small engines that small plug was where you both filled and checked oil. Guess it was too simple for some people. Now people always question, "Do I screw in the dipstick or not."


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

524SWE said:


> Back in the day before they started putting dipsticks on small engines that small plug was where you both filled and checked oil. Guess it was too simple for some people. Now people always question, "Do I screw in the dipstick or not."


general public seems to really be dumbing down, Which is good for us seeing how they would rather pay us to do simple maintenance than do it themselves.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

524SWE said:


> Back in the day before they started putting dipsticks on small engines that small plug was where you both filled and checked oil. Guess it was too simple for some people. Now people always question, "Do I screw in the dipstick or not."


Interesting point. I have a B&S engine thats specifies* screw in the* dipstick, and a Kohler engine that specifies *DO NOT screw in *the dipstick to check oil level.

I make labels for each one so I remember which is which without having to read the manual once a year.


----------

